# Cubase SX nur mono DRINGEND



## Mr Yayo (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Ich hab ein ganz fieses Problem und würde mich auf schnelle Antwort freuen!
Ich benutze Cubase SX 1.01.
Ich habe ein fertiges Projekt und will dieses als Mixdown exportieren, was auch zunächst wunderbar klappt.
Jedoch ist die ausgespuckte Wav-datei immer Mono und ich hab keine Ahnung warum..  

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


Yayo


----------



## Arno (11. Mai 2004)

*Cubase SX*

Hi Mr. Mayo,

wenn Du in Cubase Deine Spuren zum Mixdown zusammenrechnen lässt, mußt Du im Mixdownfenster die Option "Stero Interleaved" anklicken.

Ansonsten bekommst Du immer beim Zusammenmischen eine Mono-Datei.


Gruß


Arno


----------

